# INFP or ISTJ?



## 297029 (Jul 25, 2015)

After I read so much about MBTI and the functions and I couldn’t come to a solid conclusion, I decided to fill out this questionnaire. Please excuse my bad writing, English isn’t my native language.

1.	Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
Not that I knew of. I am female, around twenty, happy and curious ; )

2. What type(s) do you usually score as on tests?
First time I took a test I scored as an ISTJ then ISFJ. Then I decided to take the test again because I wasn’t sure I answered honestly – I got INFJ. Then I kept testing as an INTJ. After that I took a cogntive function test and got INFP or ISTJ.
Meanwhile I am pretty sure that I use Fi/Te so I am neither ISFJ nor INFJ or INTJ. 

4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?
I’d say: Oh come on let me fix that on my own unless you can come of with a solution that works.
I would find his intervention rather annoying because it wouldn’t help me to finish my task soon but rather distract me and steal my precious time.

5a. What are some of your most important values? 
Honesty, Integrity, Authenticity

5b. Can they change? What would be the reason if they changed?
Change? I don’t think so. 

6. You are in a car with some other people, the people in the car are talking. Someone makes a claim that you see as immoral/rude/cruel. What is your inward reaction? What do you think? What do you say?
I would change my attitude towards them. I would start thinking of them as immoral/rude/cruel. I would probably either remain silent or if I knew the people well or we had talked to each other before I would show them how immoral/rude/cruel their claim is.

7. a) What activities energizes you the most? Why?
Well all kinds of activities can energize me. It depends mainly on my attitude towards them. Sports and interaction with people can give me a feeling of satisfaction, but mostly I enjoy reading, listing to music or watch a movie.

7. b) What activities drains you the most? Why?
Shopping, especially when it is hard to find what I’m looking for.

8. Do you believe you are introverted or extraverted? Why do you believe that? (Please be as detailed as possible)
I believe I am an introvert because of the following reasons:
-I always wait to be approached – never approach people myself.
-I can get really tired and worn out if I spend too much time with many people. Even though I really enjoy the company of people, I like to watch different people and to be a part of a group, I just get tired nevertheless. 

9. Please describe yourself, what do you see as your greatest strengths and what do you see as your greatest weaknesses?
Well this is really difficult for me. I once took a test to determine my greatest strength and it said I was authentic. I would also describe myself as helpful and reliable.
My weaknesses – mhm – when I get upset with people or feel that I was treated unfairly I can really get upset shout and accuse the other person of whatever bad trait I have ever observed in them. For me everything has to be fair and make sense. I can also get really annoying when I want to know something. I can swear to never give in until I know what I want to know.
When I am with strangers I am really shy and withdrawn and have difficulty to express myself.

10. Please describe yourself when you are feeling stressed. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
I shout and let out everything that I’ve kept to myself for a long time. I think of everything that comes to my mind to persuade the other people of the hopelessness of my situation.

11. What is your "soft spot" (the area that makes you upset if people mess with)?
When I am accused of something that isn’t true. When people tell me that they think I am this and that and my motives are so and so when on my opinion everything is different,

12. What are most of the ideas/thoughts you get generally centered around (try to expand your answers as much as possible)?
I think of life with its ups and downs. I dream and imagine my future. I think of history and how life must have been for people in the past.

13. What's your opinion of getting frequent feedback on what you do? (Someone pointing out what is good, what is bad, what and how to improve) Is there a limit to how often you want feedback? If so, what is the limit?
I generally don’t want much feedback. What is important to me is that I am satisfied with my work, that I know that I have given my very best.
I appreciate positive feedback, although I don’t care much about it when I’ve done a good job, I know it myself. 
I can also handle negative feedback, when I think it’s true, however if it’s not what I expected I often blame others, rather than seek the fault within myself.

14. Anything beyond what has been discussed that you would like to add?
I am pretty sure I am an INFP rather than an ISTJ, however there are some things I read that made me unsure.
I like order, structure and traditions. I am also almost always on time. I love history and am rather conservative. I dress conventional. I dislike si-fi.
I also read that INFP dislike conflicts, but I rather enjoy debating. I am also good at solving logical problems.
On the other hand I am a dreamer and a helpless romantic. I am first and foremost interested in people, I love literature and poetry. I used to imagine whole stories in my head. As a child I often walked around telling myself a story. Often I started to write my stories down, but then again stopped because I found them too bad or couldn’t think of how to continue. That’s me: I often start with a project but faced with difficulties, I abandon it again.
I often think of myself as a different person in a specific situation. For example when I am on a ship I imagine being a sailor.


----------



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

*Which typically comes first for you: work, or play?*

*Which describes you better: carefree, or intense?*

*Which best describes your political beliefs: liberal, centrist, or conservative?*

*Does it bother you when people are late?*

*Which do you put more weight in: science, faith, or both equally?*

*Which describes you better: more warm-hearted, or cool-headed?*

*As a personality, are you more passive, active, or balanced?*

*Are you generally able to forgive and forget?*

*Do you like dogs? Would you consider owning a dog as a pet?*

*How much would you enjoy hosting a big, crazy party?*

*Are Goth chicks more sexy, or more lame?*

*How do you feel about kids (precious, okay, revolting, indifferent to them)?*

*Could you date someone who was really quiet?*

*Which of the following types of intelligence do you most value: logical/mathematical, social/interpersonal, or visual/spatial/artistic?*

*How shy would you say you are?*

*When deciding what is right and wrong are you more emotional, logical, religious, or something else?*

*Outside of work and school, how inclined are you to investigate something that interests you?*

*When it comes to right and wrong, which of the following has the greatest impact on your belief system: religion, family/friends, laws, or self interest?*

*Which word describes you better: private or social?*

*When planning future activities with your significant other(s), do you generally like to take the lead?*

*Is the left or right hemisphere of your brain dominant?*

*Do you typically speak and write in a clear, precise manner?*

*How often do you try new things (food, activities, music, whatever)?*

*Do you mind getting really dirty working/playing outside?*

*When facing a complicated situation, can you easily put yourself in another person's shoes and consequently see things from his or her point of view?*

*Do you care about other people's suffering?*

*Are you annoyed by people who are super logical?*

*Are you almost always on time?*

*Which do you cause more of: order, or chaos?*

*Would speaking in front of a large group make you nervous?*

*How frequently do you drink alcohol?*

*Are you careful with your money?*

*Which of the following has the biggest influence on your behavior: reason/observation/empiricism/trial-and-error, tradition/faith/upbringing/heritage, or emotion/intuition/instinct?*

*How important is it that your partner be willing and able to participate in meaningful philosophical conversations?*

*If you had to choose one, which would you rather have: great sex, great friends, great love, or great ideas?*

*Which is worse: being too much of a dreamer, or too cynical?*

*What size party would you prefer to attend: a few close friends, 5 - 20 people, 20 - 100 people, or more than 100 people?*

*How do you feel about germs: obsessed (you bleach anything you can't trust), careful (you wash my hands and cover your sneezes), polite (you always wash up when someone's watching), or unconcerned (you don't actively lick doorknobs)?*

*How high is your self confidence: very high, higher than average, average, or below average?*

*How much do you procrastinate?*

*If someone asked what "wherefore" in the line “Wherefore art thou Romeo?” meant, what would you respond with: why, where, how, or who cares / wtf?*

*In a conversation are you usually listening or waiting to speak?*

*Do you ever feel socially awkward?*

*Do you space out or daydream a lot?*

*How frequently do you go out of your way to make others feel appreciated?*

*Do you like to be the center of attention?*

*Are you attracted to dangerous situations?*

*Are you likely to make long, friendly conversation with strangers?*

*Could you date someone who was really messy?*

*Do you usually blurt things out, or do you think carefully before speaking?*

*Which of the following characters best represents your personality: Garfield (apathetic and sarcastic), Bugs Bunny (creative & versatile), Batman (quiet problem-solver), or Mickey Mouse (cheery & energetic)?*

*If a photographer approaches you on the street and asks to take your picture, do you pose for them or politely refuse?*

*If you were going away for two weeks, when would you start packing: at least 2 days before, the day before, the same day, or not at all?*

*Do you pick up after yourself (always, when you have the time, no, or someone else does it)?*

*Would you be willing to adopt a child?*

*Do you enjoy finding out what makes things work the way they do?*

*How often are you open with your feelings?*

*Do you prefer your social plans settled and decided, or tentative?*

*Are you more cheerful (have a positive outlook), meh (have ups and downs), or annoyed ("the world sucks")?*

*How open are you to trying new things in bed: very (will try anything once), open (but not too crazy), hesitant, or not at all?*

*Do you often have a hard time thinking of things to talk about?*

*Do you believe reason is more important than emotions in solving problems?*

*In which climate zone would you prefer to live: tropical (love the heat), mediterranean (warm, but not too hot), temperate (everything in moderation), subarctic (love the cold and snow)?*

*Could you date someone who needs a great deal of alone time?*

*Do you keep a budget (of your finances)?*

*Are you an intellectual (loves learning for its own sake)? Do you find learning boring?*

*Are you more talented, or hardworking?*

*Can you name five living poets and the title of one book by each? Poets, but not titles? Five Poets, even if dead?*

*Which of the following if your greatest motivation in life thus far: love, wealth, expression, or knowledge?*

*Do you like wild parties?*

*Would you rather win a Nobel Prize, a Grammy/Oscar/Tony/Emmy, a Super Bowl (or other sports championship), or the lottery?*

*If your significant other put on a slow song and asked you to dance, would think it was romantic, corny, or not your kinda thing?*

*Does silence make you uncomfortable?*

*If a government were brutally oppressing you, would you organize a peaceful resistance, join the oppressive government, escape to a benign power, or break out the .50 sniper rounds?*

*How messy are you?*

*How often do you use Facebook?*


----------



## gardengnome (Dec 12, 2014)

Christelle 121 said:


> I generally don’t want much feedback. What is important to me is that I am satisfied with my work, that I know that I have given my very best.


I think this suggests ISTJ.
INFPs secretly want recognition but often don't make it known because of fear of rejection



Christelle 121 said:


> I like order, structure and traditions. I am also almost always on time. I love history and am rather conservative. I dress conventional. I dislike si-fi.


INFPs typically don't like tradition for the sake of tradition; they like to carve their own path. 
INFPs are often interested in the past but it's more due to nostalgia rather than using the past as a guideline

Are you conservative because you feel comfortable that way (INFP) or because you want people to respect you in society (ISTJ)?



Christelle 121 said:


> My weaknesses – mhm – when I get upset with people or feel that I was treated unfairly I can really get upset shout and accuse the other person of whatever bad trait I have ever observed in them. For me everything has to be fair and make sense.


I've seen INFP anger, and they'll usually talk more about how badly the other person treated them so that they feel bad, and then brood. I don't think INFPs need everything to be "fair and make sense," but more so align with their morals



Christelle 121 said:


> On the other hand I am a dreamer and a helpless romantic. I am first and foremost interested in people, I love literature and poetry. I used to imagine whole stories in my head. As a child I often walked around telling myself a story. Often I started to write my stories down, but then again stopped because I found them too bad or couldn’t think of how to continue. That’s me: I often start with a project but faced with difficulties, I abandon it again.


The way you wrote this paragraph is direct and to-the-point. If you look around the INFP forums, INFPs are prone to rambling and using figurative language while talking about themselves. 

__________________________

Overall, I'm guessing ISTJ

p.s. your English is great


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I didn't actually read through the questionnaire, lol, but it is very possible you are an INFP in an Fi-Si loop or an ISTJ in an Si-Fi loop. I would advise that you observe yourself over time and determine which is more difficult for you, the ability to explore new possibilities in contrast to what has worked before (inferior Ne) or the ability to sacrifice your personal values in favor of what is efficient and logical (inferior Te)?

In all honesty, my description of inferior Te isn't the best, but that's the best I can do in articulating it. 

BTW, don't fall into the negative stereotypes often associated with the ISTJ (e.g. sticks up their asses, unemotional, traditionalists, perfectionists, conformists, mindless rule-followers, etc.). I think that there are some ISTJs in denial on this forum, who, out of respect, I won't mention by name, because of said stereotypes.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

No need to go into the cognitive functions--you've already narrowed yourself to the two most plausible choices. 

My instinct is telling me ISTJ>INFP because of things like:


> I can also handle negative feedback, when I think it’s true, however if it’s not what I expected I often blame others, rather than seek the fault within myself.


Inferior Te/dominant Fi blames the self--look at a Luke Skywalker or Harry Potter: _if only I had done this instead..._ IFPs tend to feel guilty for things they are not responsible for: my INFP friend struggles with feeling guilty when someone complains about housing prices in the Bay Area (where she lives) even though there is absolutely nothing she can do about them. 

It's inferior Ne that's prone to externalizing criticism--it constructs alternative realities in which the criticism would not have happened. Look at Rory Gilmore (ISFJ): _If only you had just told me, I could have planned for it!_


----------



## 297029 (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you so much all of you!!

Well, I probably am an ISTJ with really well developed Fi. My cogntive function order was always something like Fi Si Te and then Fe or Ti before there was Ne. Because I can sometimes get really nostalic about childhood memories I figured out Si has to be my tertiar function, that's why I ended up with INFP. And also the thing about ISTJ's being hardworking and dutifullfillers made me unsure, since I would hate to work in a job without meaning. 
I am also not that much concerned with society and status although I follow the rules, because I think rules are there to be obeyed. 
To pick up one of your questions: I feel just comfortable with being conservative - I would never adapt my political view in order to please others. But that would be INFP?
Anyway my Te was always too strong to be inferior and my Ne too weak to be auxilary....But it's not that it is really hard for me to give up what worked in the past - but values are important to me.
And then again - to pick up on what you said - I don't like tradition for traditions sake - I don't think tradition is sth. that must be respected - I just like remebering and celebrating.
When I read on MBTI funky about the functions in their position, I placed Fi second, Si and Te in the third and Ne in the forth position, but that left me without a dominant function. lol







__________________________


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Christelle 121 said:


> After I read so much about MBTI and the functions and I couldn’t come to a solid conclusion, I decided to fill out this questionnaire. Please excuse my bad writing, English isn’t my native language.
> 
> 1.	Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> Not that I knew of. I am female, around twenty, happy and curious ; )
> ...


When in doubt look at loops, how you got out of them, and the more draining shadow functions because they pop up in memorable fashion in unforgettable situations.


----------



## 297029 (Jul 25, 2015)

*Which typically comes first for you: work, or play?*
Work.

*Which describes you better: carefree, or intense?*
Carefree.
*Which best describes your political beliefs: liberal, centrist, or conservative?*
Conservative.
*Does it bother you when people are late?*Yes.

*Which do you put more weight in: science, faith, or both equally?*
Faith.
*Which describes you better: more warm-hearted, or cool-headed?*
Pretty balanced.

*As a personality, are you more passive, active, or balanced?*
Balanced.
*Are you generally able to forgive and forget?*
Yes rather easy.
*Do you like dogs? Would you consider owning a dog as a pet?*
I'd like one.

*How much would you enjoy hosting a big, crazy party?*
Not much.
*Are Goth chicks more sexy, or more lame?*
??

*How do you feel about kids (precious, okay, revolting, indifferent to them)?*
Okay.

*Could you date someone who was really quiet?*
Yes- it's intruging.
*Which of the following types of intelligence do you most value: logical/mathematical, social/interpersonal, or visual/spatial/artistic?*
Social
*How shy would you say you are?*
Can come across as very shy, but once I open up I am rather lively.

*When deciding what is right and wrong are you more emotional, logical, religious, or something else?*
Religious.

*Outside of work and school, how inclined are you to investigate something that interests you?*
Much.

*When it comes to right and wrong, which of the following has the greatest impact on your belief system: religion, family/friends, laws, or self interest?*
Religion.

*Which word describes you better: private or social?*
Private.
*When planning future activities with your significant other(s), do you generally like to take the lead?*
No, I like to follow as long as they act in tune with my wishes.

*Is the left or right hemisphere of your brain dominant?*
Pretty balanced.

*Do you typically speak and write in a clear, precise manner?*
Yes.
*How often do you try new things (food, activities, music, whatever)?*
Sometimes.
*Do you mind getting really dirty working/playing outside?*
Somerimes - I rather prefer intellectual work.
*When facing a complicated situation, can you easily put yourself in another person's shoes and consequently see things from his or her point of view?*
Yes I can really well relate to other people.

*Do you care about other people's suffering?*
I care, but don't know how to help.

*Are you annoyed by people who are super logical?*
No, I can also be that way.

*Are you almost always on time?*
Yes.

*Which do you cause more of: order, or chaos?*
Both depends on my mood.
*Would speaking in front of a large group make you nervous?*
Yes it does.
*How frequently do you drink alcohol?*
Rarely.
*Are you careful with your money?*
Yes.
*Which of the following has the biggest influence on your behavior: reason/observation/empiricism/trial-and-error, tradition/faith/upbringing/heritage, or emotion/intuition/instinct?*
Faith.

*How important is it that your partner be willing and able to participate in meaningful philosophical conversations?*
Very important!

*If you had to choose one, which would you rather have: great sex, great friends, great love, or great ideas?*
Great Love.

*Which is worse: being too much of a dreamer, or too cynical?*
Too much of a dreamer, because reality is harsh. 

*What size party would you prefer to attend: a few close friends, 5 - 20 people, 20 - 100 people, or more than 100 people?*
5-20
*How do you feel about germs: obsessed (you bleach anything you can't trust), careful (you wash my hands and cover your sneezes), polite (you always wash up when someone's watching), or unconcerned (you don't actively lick doorknobs)?*
??

*How high is your self confidence: very high, higher than average, average, or below average?*
Below average - however I'm learning.
*How much do you procrastinate?*
??

*If someone asked what "wherefore" in the line “Wherefore art thou Romeo?” meant, what would you respond with: why, where, how, or who cares / wtf?* Why.

*In a conversation are you usually listening or waiting to speak?*
Listening.
*Do you ever feel socially awkward?*
Yes all the time.
*Do you space out or daydream a lot?*
Oh yes.
*How frequently do you go out of your way to make others feel appreciated?*
Not often although I wish I would.
*Do you like to be the center of attention?* No.

*Are you attracted to dangerous situations?*No.

*Are you likely to make long, friendly conversation with strangers?*
No-unless the topic catches me.

*Could you date someone who was really messy?*
Don't think so -I admire order.
*Do you usually blurt things out, or do you think carefully before speaking?*
When around strangers I think, with family or friends blurt out.
*Which of the following characters best represents your personality: Garfield (apathetic and sarcastic), Bugs Bunny (creative & versatile), Batman (quiet problem-solver), or Mickey Mouse (cheery & energetic)?*
Can't tell.
*If a photographer approaches you on the street and asks to take your picture, do you pose for them or politely refuse?*
Politely refuse.

*If you were going away for two weeks, when would you start packing: at least 2 days before, the day before, the same day, or not at all?*
Day before.
*Do you pick up after yourself (always, when you have the time, no, or someone else does it)?*
When I have time: always
*Would you be willing to adopt a child?*
Don't think so.
*Do you enjoy finding out what makes things work the way they do?*
No I hate mechanics.
*How often are you open with your feelings?*
Not very often - unless I am angry or excited.

*Do you prefer your social plans settled and decided, or tentative?*
Settled.
*Are you more cheerful (have a positive outlook), meh (have ups and downs), or annoyed ("the world sucks")?*
Meh.
*How open are you to trying new things in bed: very (will try anything once), open (but not too crazy), hesitant, or not at all?*
Hesitant.
*Do you often have a hard time thinking of things to talk about?*
Oh yes often.
*Do you believe reason is more important than emotions in solving problems?*
Kinda because you can't trust emotion , can you?
*In which climate zone would you prefer to live: tropical (love the heat), mediterranean (warm, but not too hot), temperate (everything in moderation), subarctic (love the cold and snow)?*
Temperate (my home's zone)

*Could you date someone who needs a great deal of alone time?*
Yes
*Do you keep a budget (of your finances)?*
I do.

*Are you an intellectual (loves learning for its own sake)? Do you find learning boring?*
I loovvee learning.
*Are you more talented, or hardworking?*Both when I want to be.

*Can you name five living poets and the title of one book by each? Poets, but not titles? Five Poets, even if dead?*
Last one.
*Which of the following if your greatest motivation in life thus far: love, wealth, expression, or knowledge?*
Love and knowledge.
*Do you like wild parties?*
No hate them.

*Would you rather win a Nobel Prize, a Grammy/Oscar/Tony/Emmy, a Super Bowl (or other sports championship), or the lottery?*
Nobel Prize.

*If your significant other put on a slow song and asked you to dance, would think it was romantic, corny, or not your kinda thing?*
Not my kinda thing.
*Does silence make you uncomfortable?*
No I like it.
*If a government were brutally oppressing you, would you organize a peaceful resistance, join the oppressive government, escape to a benign power, or break out the .50 sniper rounds?*
Escape.

*How messy are you?*
Little bit, but I generally prefer order.
*How often do you use Facebook?*
No account.


----------



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

Here are your results (numbers are the probability that letter is part of your personality type):


```
I     0.9998
T     0.7656
N     0.7407
P     0.5756

J     0.4244
S     0.2593
F     0.2344
E     0.0002
```
Your P/J is close to 50/50. If you want to answer more questions to figure out which you are, then you can register a dud account on OkCupid, answer 300-500 questions (or more), then PM me the username you chose.

From your answers, you seem more J than P.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey! Pretty much 50 percent of my posts are about how my husband is an ISTJ and that they're awesome, and that they're incorrectly described most of the time.
I'm not great at typology but I think the idea to go by your inferior function is a good one - Ne and Te as inferior functions are definitely easy to tell apart because they are pretty different.

E.g. - my husband has real trouble with anything new - new brands of foods, new routes home, and also any random observations or jumping from topic to topic I might do.

On the other hand, I find structures and timetables difficult to deal with - he loves creating detailed tables to track his exercise levels etc. The very thought of that fills me with dread. He likes to schedule everything. That makes me feel a bit restricted (when I DO need a schedule, I feel really stressed and can't enjoy myself, so it's actually awesome that I have someone to keep an eye on the time etc. so I can just immerse myself in the moment). 

Something else I've noticed is that INFPs are described as usually a bit spacey, but my ISTJ can be incredibly spacey. It's a different mechanism though I think. The INFP is using Ne to make random connections (I guess?). My ISTJ will zone out in the middle of a conversation either thinking of something in his past that he got reminded of, or dwelling on one particular issue that was raised. The convo will move on and he'll pop up with something 5 mins later. He'll still be on the old topic, having completely spaced and not listened to the convo - it's super spaced-out, but in an incredibly focused, Si-Te kinda way. Does that ring any bells?


----------



## 297029 (Jul 25, 2015)

lemurs said:


> Here are your results (numbers are the probability that letter is part of your personality type):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That would suggest INTJ or INTP...but I am pretty sure that I use Si and also that I am a Fi rather than a Fe user.


----------



## 297029 (Jul 25, 2015)

sassafrassthelioness said:


> Hey! Pretty much 50 percent of my posts are about how my husband is an ISTJ and that they're awesome, and that they're incorrectly described most of the time.
> I'm not great at typology but I think the idea to go by your inferior function is a good one - Ne and Te as inferior functions are definitely easy to tell apart because they are pretty different.
> 
> E.g. - my husband has real trouble with anything new - new brands of foods, new routes home, and also any random observations or jumping from topic to topic I might do.
> ...


Well to the last part I can well relate, but not so to the first two things. I can follow a schedule and sometimes I also create a timetable, but it's not so that I n e e d them in order to feel comfortable. Sometimes I also prefer to take things as they come, rather than planning.
I am usually comfortable with routine and my habits, but sometimes I also enjoy new things. It's not so that I have real trouble with them.
See why I am so confused? 
Thanks a lot for your help anyway!


----------



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

Christelle 121 said:


> That would suggest INTJ or INTP...but I am pretty sure that I use Si and also that I am a Fi rather than a Fe user.


You could try answering more questions. You can register a dud account on OkCupid, or I can PM the questions to you (~300 of them).


----------



## 297029 (Jul 25, 2015)

During the last two weeks I did a lot of thinking. I took another cogntive functions test and the order I got is pretty much what I already figured out for myself. Since it doesn't match one type, what do you think is most likely? My Ne seems too poor for me being an INFP as the test suggests.

Fi-Si-Ni-Te-Ti-Fe-Ne-Se

Most likely: INFP
Second likely: ISTJ
Third likely: INTJ

@ lemurs thank you, but I don't think it would help - I have already taken lots of quizzes


----------

